# El Dorado Complex Ajijic Mexico



## Calgary Native (Apr 25, 2009)

We are looking at moving full time to Mexico and in particular into the gated community of El Dorado. Does anyone have any comments about this complex good or bad. Any informated greatly appreciated.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

El Dorado is actually in San Antonio Tlayacapan, between Ajijic and Chapala, just above the commercial intersection where Walmart and a new shopping mall are located; the latter still under construction. El Dorado is still a construction zone as well and has slowed down considerably with the economy. The high rise condo is still going up with construction basics just now rising to the third floor. Rumor has it that three floors may be the limit instead of the original five that were planned.
I would suggest that one wait until construction is 100% complete before investing in this, or any other 'complex' in Mexico. Some just never get finished. One should also evaluate very carefully the advantages vs. disadvantages of 'gated communities' with 'associations' and 'fees' that will hold little resemblance to those you might have experienced north of the border. Definitely visit, get your feet on the ground and avoid sales pressure or 'tours' which may have hidden agendas.


----------



## HolyMole (Jan 3, 2009)

*Condominium woes*



RVGRINGO said:


> El Dorado is actually in San Antonio Tlayacapan, between Ajijic and Chapala, just above the commercial intersection where Walmart and a new shopping mall are located; the latter still under construction. El Dorado is still a construction zone as well and has slowed down considerably with the economy. The high rise condo is still going up with construction basics just now rising to the third floor. Rumor has it that three floors may be the limit instead of the original five that were planned.
> I would suggest that one wait until construction is 100% complete before investing in this, or any other 'complex' in Mexico. Some just never get finished. One should also evaluate very carefully the advantages vs. disadvantages of 'gated communities' with 'associations' and 'fees' that will hold little resemblance to those you might have experienced north of the border. Definitely visit, get your feet on the ground and avoid sales pressure or 'tours' which may have hidden agendas.


Very sound advice, RVGRINGO

I've heard from a number of sources of Mexican condominium problems that we don't often see north of the border, (NOB). Most worrisome is that units in many Mexican condos.....at least in those areas where gringos tend to want to live....are absentee-owned, both by winter snowbirds and by well-heeled residents of Mexico City....... and often rented-out on a short-term basis to the tourist trade. That means there can be a "party-hardy" atmosphere 12 months of the year, when the long-term residents might wish, instead, for some peace and quiet. As well, with a very high percentage of absentee owners, it is much more difficult to get anything done locally, as opposed to the type of strata/condominium development we live in here in British Columbia. 
Our 73 townhouse units are all owner-occupied, age 55 +, no renters. We run the complex ourselves, saving thousands of dollars in administrative fees. We know most of our neighbours and we all speak the same language. When repairs/maintenance need to be done, they're done. We have a healthy contingency fund. There are bylaws to deal with infractions, and a court system available in the rare event that such actions are necessary.
In Mexico, on the other hand, I've been told that many condominiums have trouble getting residents........especially absentee owners......to pay their monthly maintenance fees, resulting in cash flow problems and poor maintenance. The legal system is cumbersome and fraught with inefficiency and/or corruption. In some areas, Mexican nationals purchase a unit for rental income, then perpetually list the unit for sale, in the hopes that someone will bite at inflated prices. It doesn't help real estate values if a high percentage of units in a complex are perpetually for sale. 
Like every other facet of life for expats in Mexico, there are some horror stories. On the other hand, I'm sure we'll hear from many posters who have had very positive experiences with Mexican condominium living. I think the most important message for potential purchasers would be to understand that the laws/rules/regulations can be very different than NOB. Go in with your eyes wide open.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

HolyMole has eloquently described the reasons why we own and live in a private house on a normal street in downtown Chapala, just a few blocks from everything, including the lake and parks. Before that, we owned a home in Ajijic; also on a street just a few blocks from the plaza. All of the usual services are available and included in our annual taxes. There are no special rules, fees, assessments, arguments, meetings or other complications and we are not 'targeted' by local burglars who prefer the 'riches' of gated communities. Note that such communities cannot keep the gates closed or the general public out; only condominiums can do that; in spite of what you might be lead to believe. So many expats seem to think that there is 'security in gated communities' when, in fact, it seems to be quite the opposite.


----------

